# Birds from Brazil



## Glenn Bartley (Aug 10, 2016)

Here are a few of the amazing birds that I was able to photograph in Brazil last month.

If you would like to see more I just published a trip report. You can find it here - http://2gyas.r.a.d.sendibm1.com/5vmn7t77f.html

Cheers everyone!

Glenn






*Blond-crested Woodpecker*





*Saffron Toucanet*





*Swallow Tanager*





*Hyacinth Macaw*





*Scarlet-headed Blackbird*





*Curl-crested Aracari*


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2016)

Great pictures, Glenn.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 10, 2016)

Phenomenal.

What a detail. What a nice series, and even a lot more in your added link.

I see you used 7D mkII and 600II lens for these photos. Still struggling with my 7D mkII to get that quality. No problem to get it with the 1Dx. So yesterday evening I was reading again your ebook "The guide to tropical nature photography again" for being fully prepared for my trip to Costa Rica in September.

Nice job, congrats Glenn.

François


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Glenn. 
Fantastic series, stunning colours and detail. The variety of colours in the Curl Crested Aracari is amazing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

